
If We Believe in Dark Matter, Why Not Extraterrestrial Life? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/79/catalysts/if-we-believe-in-dark-matter-why-not-extraterrestrial-life
======
zepto
Perhaps dark matter _is_ extraterrestrial life.

